
Secret iPod - 555Janus
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/apple-secret-ipod-us-government-software-engineer-a9675646.html
======
retox
Just a rewrite of the blog post

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24188791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24188791)

------
gotostatement
is he not worried about getting in trouble for divulging this?

